# Cycling - Gran Fondo Prep...



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Morning All,

I've recently signed up to the Humanrace Dragon Ride 2016 - Gran Fondo (230KM) Sportive.

Furthest i've ever ridden in one day is around the 60 mile mark. Needless to say I'm not expecting to just turn up and ride 140 miles without any preparation and adequate training. I've got a decent bike and gear so the only thing that needs upgrading is the rider.

I know we have a few keen cyclists on here and would like to know what sort of training you do or plans you follow to be able to take on 100+ mile rides without concern.

The ride is in June 2016 so plenty of time to up my game but I'm starting now to ensure I'm fit and ready for the challenge.

I'm currently going to the gym twice a week, working on my core strength and also sessions on the cross-trainer. I'm also booked in for a proper bike fit so that my bike is adjusted to suit me. I think this is prudent as I'm presently suffering with sore knees after long rides (40+ miles).

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

The bike fit will make a difference and give your time to adjust to that. 

Just getting time on the bike will make the difference and start building up your mileage.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Nice one - an excellent ride and well worth getting fit for!

Now my thoughts  

1. spend less time on anything that isnt cycling. Core strength and cross training wont hurt your cycling fitness but if the furthest you have ridden is 60 miles then YOU HAVE TO RIDE AS MUCH AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN!!!!!

Really simply put, you need to ride your bike 3+ times a week and not just 30 mins out and back. NOTHING gets you bike fit more than riding your bike. You dont say how many miles a week you ride right now but its all about gradually increasing the volume and total mileage. The only way to get your legs bike fit is to ride the bike more - ditch that cross training stuff immediately.

2. If you're getting sore knees after 40 miles then the bike fit might help but its also probably a fitness issue. Its about gradually increasing the distances and not worrying about how fast or hard you ride. Just ride an easy pace but start getting those longer rides in every weekend. Endurance fitness takes time to develop so make sure you are getting a long ride in at least every weekend - >50 miles and build by manageable amounts each week. Probably best to work on time on the bike rather than just miles as your distance depends on so much, but you're looking at an 8-9 hour ride on the Dragon most likely so you need to be building towards that in training.

3. LOSE WEIGHT! Its a hilly ride and repeatedly climbing those hills will really hurt you after a while, so its critical to lose as much excess weight as possible. If you're already a skinny beanpole shape then probably not an issue but most people can easily lose 5-10kg and still be fine. Cut out all the crap from your diet and make sure you eat enough healthy foods to fuel your training. Dieting and training doesnt work well, so its all about eating quality calories eg lean meats, fruits, veg etc and walking away from beer, wine, all snackfoods and as much as possible that comes in a wrapper or a bottle... I'm 6' and 76kg and I still have 4kg to lose to be at my good gran fondo weight, but most people already call me thin 

4. when you get your bike fit sorted and are riding more miles each week, then start to go for hillier rides, or if you lack hills where you live then find roads that take you into headwinds - brilliant training. These will inevitably be shorter rides as you'll be going harder, but just find slightly harder routes gradually to go and train on. Dont attack every hill flat out and die after 2 of them, but find a steady pace that gets you over them and gives you a workout and go find some more.

5. Dont over complicate it - at the stage you are at right now its really all about a good bike fit/position, riding as many miles as you can and losing the fat :thumb:

I guess I could add some stuff about feeding and fueling during the rides. Most people eat too much but just make sure you have a banana, perhaps a flapjack or something similar and drink water regularly even in colder weather, and get into good habits of regulary taking a bite of food or sipping energy drink. Forget gels and all that crap and take portable low fat high carb snacks like flapjacks, bananas, fig rolls, even jam sandwiched etc and nibble as you ride. Once you start to get fitter you'll be amazed at how little you need to consume. I ride about 8-9,000 miles a year, can bang out 200 miles with little difficulty and ride european events like Maratona, Marmotte etc but usually only eat a banana or maybe 2, and a bottle or 2 of water on a typical 100 miles, unless its roasting hot. It just comes from gaining fitness over time and gradually your body will adapt amazingly well to what you spend time doing in your training. Many people go on about 'bonking' on rides and running out of calories, but they really mean is they just ran out of energy because they arent fit enough. Nibble little but often on long rides - anything less than an hour and you could ride that absolutely flat out and not need to eat. Refuel afterwards with a healthy light meal, but dont go bonkers or you'll struggle to lose any weight.

Most of all - make sure you enjoy the training and big day itself. The B'wlch and some of the climbs on that route are some of the best in the UK IMHO


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Pikle, lots of good advice there.

Since posting this thread I've had my bike fit, been going to the gym regularly to increase my core strength and most importantly have ridden at least 50 - 60 miles a week through the winter.

With spring approaching i've started to step things up and plan to do a few sportives between now and The Dragon which includes a 100 miler to test the water.

As you say, I need to ride more and the bike fit has been a revelation. I'm comfortable on the bike now and have the right saddle and shorts to match my sit bones which has made a massive difference to comfort.

Can't say i'm confident yet but trying to give myself every chance of completing the challenge.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great stuff - sounds like real progress.

Just remember the golden rule - get the miles in! Also known as 'winter miles = summer smiles".

Try and double that weekly mileage. Most serious Dragon riders are probably doing twice your mileage just on the weekend, as well as training during the week. Keep the increases gradual but you need to be riding a lot more by the time spring really comes, if you want to avoid grovelling around the day. 

Keep it up.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It must be hard going on the state of many roads today, take care and good luck.


----------

